# Rhinestone Car Magnets for Advertising



## Bethski (Apr 19, 2013)

Does anyone on here make the rhinestone car magnets or know when I can get one made? I saw the tutorials on RhinestoneWorld.com on how to make them, but I just want one for myself to advertise my biz. I can't find them online anywhere. I thought maybe a magnet in the shape of a t-shirt and then a bling design. Any ideas where I can get this?

Thanks,
Beth


----------



## ShaggyDog (May 28, 2012)

the best way to do a magnet is to make a decal with decal material, and stick it onto the magnet. here is one from the rhinestone world. he had the magnet made then uses decals on the pictures of the tshirts to show off new desings. 

Rhinestone Car magnets For Local Advertising The Rhinestone Of Shirts And Apparel World - YouTube


----------



## Bethski (Apr 19, 2013)

I have seen all the tutorials on how to make them, but I don't have all those materials to make my own. I thought maybe I could have a magnet made with a t-shirt on it and have a decal made, but I can't even find one like that. 


THanks!


----------



## BlingItOn (May 29, 2008)

Have you tried sending Matt at The Rhinestone World an email. He may be able to sell you one since he designed his own.


----------



## BlingCouture (Mar 23, 2011)

I can help I have the material and have made a few orders for these they are fun


----------



## badskibeth (Nov 15, 2009)

Yes, I would like to have a decal made, so I can put it on the magnet. How much do you charge to make one?


----------

